# New channel: 1100 MOVIES - DirecTV PPV Movies!



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Finally, as we have been begging for since the beginning, there is a way to view just PPV movies! Channel 1100 is the home for DirecTV's PPV movies, both in SD and HD.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Channel 1100 has been in our guides (2 HR20-700s) for approx. a week or so.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

steve615 said:


> Channel 1100 has been in our guides (2 HR20-700s) for approx. a week or so.


I just stumbled across it today.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I just stumbled across it today.


I had posted a reply about this channel when I first noticed it in the guide in one of the DirecTV threads a few days ago,but I don't recall which thread I had posted the information in.It may have been in one of the HR20-700 CE threads,not sure though.


----------



## skunkiechris (Apr 11, 2007)

So now a question: If you order a PPV online, does it authorize it for VOD as well? (For those of us who don't have a phoneline, and can't get DTV to figure out how to fix the 733 message to allow IP callback to work!)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

skunkiechris said:


> If you order a PPV online, does it authorize it for VOD as well?


Highly doubtful.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I expect the 24 hour clock to tick on the downloaded version as well, but when does the clock start on a downloaded PPV DOD?

If you have a slow connection and it takes 1 day to download a HD PPV will you ever get to watch it?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> when does the clock start on a downloaded PPV DOD?


When you buy it. Just like with regular PPVs, recording/downloading does not equal buying. You don't even have the choice of buying a VOD PPV until you start watching it.


----------

